# Tim Caldwell



## Tim Caldwell (Jan 11, 2014)

Greeting brethren from St Thomas lodge #4198 in Exeter,England. Great App. Nice to read so much from brothers all around the world.


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Brother JC (Jan 11, 2014)

Welcome to the forum, Tim.


----------



## Benjamin Baxter (Jan 11, 2014)

Welcome to the boards!


----------



## Mike Martin (Jan 12, 2014)

Hi Tim


----------



## LastKingSha174 (Jan 15, 2014)

Greetings Brother!


----------



## cog41 (Jan 15, 2014)

Greetings from the Great State of Texas.


----------



## KSigMason (Jan 16, 2014)

Greetings. It is good to have you join this forum.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jan 19, 2014)

Welcome aboard Tim, great to have you with us here!


----------



## Tim Caldwell (May 23, 2014)

Brothers,my lodge now has a web site. Feel free to visit at stthomaslodge .org.uk  . The Rick Wakeman interview from YouTube is one of the best adverts for Freemasonary yet.


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Agent orange (Dec 14, 2014)

Brother Tim,

My mother lodge is St.Thomas 306 based in Larkhall,Scotland,United Kingdom.
Best regards,
Bill McMurdo.


----------

